# Camp Grounds



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Looking for a nice get a way some where within 150 miles of Houston.
Please let me know if you have any ideas, I have a new 40' 5th wheel and just looking for a nice long weekend trip for me and the wife.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

Lost Lagoon in El Campo. Needs to warm up so you can use the pool. Or any of the State Parks in your radius.


----------



## texpescador (May 4, 2006)

My wife and I always enjoy the state parks. They typically have plenty of trees and vegetation and are less like large RV parking areas. The state parks have more space between campsites than RV parks as well and give each site a little more area to get comfortable. There are quite a few within 150 miles of Houston. You can easily find locations and what state parks are around by looking on Texas Parks website. Lake Livingston, Huntsville, and Brazos Bend State Parks aren't very far. If you have a state park annual pass, about $70, most places will cost less than $25 a night for you to stay. It makes a big difference when compared to some of the private RV parks, especially around premium summer holidays. The only downside to some of the state parks (some) is that not all areas have sewer connections at all campsites, so you would have to use the dump stations whenever your black and gray water tanks fill up. Also, there is no displaying of alcohol containers on state parks premises.
There are plenty of private RV parks around as well, probably more than you would imagine. There are some really nice, clean ones around that have some nice pools, lazy rivers, etc. onsite, much like the Lost Lagoon that has already been mentioned. My wife and I have stayed at our fair share of those as well, and they're fun as well, good for groups of friends and kids and activities. There are quite a few nice RV parks to stay at along the coast. Plenty in Galveston, a couple in Freeport, a nice one close to the beach in Matagorda near the mouth of the Colorado.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------

